# Young tricolor buck



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

This little boy is about six weeks old:


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Ooh, hey! That's one seriously nice division of color, especially there in the center, with the big splot of black surrounded by white!


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

He's a beautiful mouse!! Great job! He's almost a dutch tri-colour!!! :lol:


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Emfa Mouse: I'd like to see a Dutch tri with two colors represented one each in the face patches, with one of those colors on the rear. I had one like that, actually, but one of the face patches was very pale beige, so it didn't look like much in a photo..

Laigaie: Thanks. His patches are pretty clean except for a bit of marbling on the hindquarters. He's turned out much better looking than either of his parents.

One thing that's improved on my meeces in the last couple of years is the elimination, almost totally, of stray guard hairs. the coats are much more consistently smooth and neat. I've worked at weeding out the recessive long haired gene that was causing the problem.


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

moustress said:


> Emfa Mouse: I'd like to see a Dutch tri with two colors represented one each in the face patches, with one of those colors on the rear. I had one like that, actually, but one of the face patches was very pale beige, so it didn't look like much in a photo..


Yeah, that would be awesome


----------



## maddeh (Jul 14, 2011)

He has an interesting face shape, like he has a very full muzzle. I like him  
Tri dutch sounds awesome - Go do it!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks, maddeh.

Yeah, the head shape is a bit weird, but it's better than his dam. She was bred chosen to breed strictly on the basis of her markings.


----------

